# Hello



## fido94 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I was super excited when I found this forum! (I initially was looking for LASS demos)
My name is Fadi. For years, I've done my arrangements on my keyboard directly but I discovered a whole new world with VST's. It's only been less than a year since I bought my first VST library (EastWest) and I have a lot to learn.

I study piano and pipe organ, taking online classes @ Berklee (and yes, they're not cheap but worth the experience) and I'm looking to learn orchestration and film music skills in the near future.

I'm looking forward to learning from everyone here. I hope you'll bear with my newbie questions.

Cheers. o-[][]-o


----------



## Reegs (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello Fadi,

Welcome to VI!

Reegs


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome to VI Fadi. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## careyford (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Hal (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello Fadi
first thing to learn in this whole new vst world..
you will need a new computer :wink: 
sorry but this 2.4 macbook wont do u anygood speciallly if you are lookig into LASS and u have already east west.

Good luck


----------



## fido94 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hal @ Sun Sep 20 said:


> Hello Fadi
> first thing to learn in this whole new vst world..
> you will need a new computer :wink:
> sorry but this 2.4 macbook wont do u anygood speciallly if you are lookig into LASS and u have already east west.
> ...



oh yeah! no kidding. I'm already looking to get a Mac Pro but I'm gonna try to wait until the next product refresh. : )


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome Fadi.


----------

